# هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى الغرب



## أرزنا (12 يونيو 2007)

سلام المسيح

هل يتمّنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون من الدول العربيّة الى بلاد الغرب؟ ولماذا؟
وهل يتمنّى المسلمون بأن يأتي المسلمون من الغرب الى الدول العربيّة والاسلاميّة ويعيشون بها؟ ولماذا؟​


----------



## amali (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى الغرب*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

يا استاذ احنا نعتبر الاخوان المسيح اخوان لنا في الله

و عمر ما كانت هذه الفكرة عند المسلمين

ان ديننا حثنا على التسامح و على المعاملات و الاخلاق مع كل الاديان

و خير دليل هو ان المسلمين عمرهم ما اهانو اي دين  

الحمد لله على دين الاسلام​


----------



## fullbank (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى الغرب*

لا احنا ما نحب ان يذهب المسيحين الى الغرب نحن نكون اولاد وطن واحد وان اختلفت الدين والعقيدة فلا يوجد الكراهيةبيننا


----------



## كهرمانة بغداد (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى الغرب*

السلام عليكم
تحية طيبة لكم اخوتي الاعزاء
بالعكس اخي لانريد هذا مطلقا وان ارادة البعض فهذا مطلب فردي لا يمثل الاسلام
لقد عشنا مع الاخوة المسيحيين متألفين متحابين لم يجمعنا سوى التعايش السلمي
 وان كنا نختلف في بعض الامور
فهذا شئ لا نريدة مطلقا
تحياتي وامنياتي لكم


----------



## amali (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى الغرب*

الحمد لله اننا بنحب كل الناس


----------



## هريسة (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى الغرب*

احنا عايزين نعيش بسلام
و الدليل عندما دخل الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم مكة المكرمة
قال لاهلها" اذهبوا فانتم الطلقاء"


----------



## Moony34 (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى الغرب*

ردود جميلة جدا من الإخوة المسلمين تعبر عن عقليات واعية وقلوب محبة...
ولكن.... وآآآآ من لكن
هل أنتم تعبرون عن الغالبية من المسلمين؟
أعتقد أن المسلمين المعتدلين المحبين أصبحوا أقلية بين أغلبية عظمى من المسلمين الذين يتبنون الكراهية والعنف منهجا لحياتهم


----------



## هريسة (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى الغرب*

يا عم
لما المسلمين يدخلوا على منتدى زى ده و يشوفوكوا بتشتموا فى الرسول
عايزهم يعملوا ايه؟؟؟ يحبوكوا  ؟؟؟


----------



## amali (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى الغرب*



Moony34 قال:


> ردود جميلة جدا من الإخوة المسلمين تعبر عن عقليات واعية وقلوب محبة...
> ولكن.... وآآآآ من لكن
> هل أنتم تعبرون عن الغالبية من المسلمين؟
> أعتقد أن المسلمين المعتدلين المحبين أصبحوا أقلية بين أغلبية عظمى من المسلمين الذين يتبنون الكراهية والعنف منهجا لحياتهم



يا استاذ نحن المسلمون ربنا واحد و رسولنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم واحد

و قراننا واحد يعني القران الكريم علمنا ان نحب كل الاخوان المسيح و اليهود

و  علمنا ان نحترم كل الاديان و الرسل


----------



## amali (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى الغرب*



هريسة قال:


> يا عم
> لما المسلمين يدخلوا على منتدى زى ده و يشوفوكوا بتشتموا فى الرسول
> عايزهم يعملوا ايه؟؟؟ يحبوكوا  ؟؟؟




بصراحة اختي عندك حق لكن حبيبتي

لا تنسي ان الله سبحانه و تعالى اوصانا بالصبر

ان الله مع الصابرين 

و ان الصبر مفتاح الفرج


----------



## Moony34 (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى الغرب*



هريسة قال:


> يا عم
> لما المسلمين يدخلوا على منتدى زى ده و يشوفوكوا بتشتموا فى الرسول
> عايزهم يعملوا ايه؟؟؟ يحبوكوا  ؟؟؟





طيب ما إحنا يوميا بنتشتم في الجرائد الحكومية وفي التليفزيون الحكومي وفي كتب المدارس الحكومية...
وعموما علشان منخرجش عن الموضوع الأساسي نرجع لقصة الأغلبية المتعصبة والأقلية المعتدلة وأنا باتكلم عن المسلمين في مصر... إنت إيه رأيك مش  شايف معايا إن أغلبية المسلمين أصبحوا متعصبين ويتمنون خروج المسيحيين من مصر


----------



## اسكندرانى (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى الغرب*



Moony34 قال:


> ردود جميلة جدا من الإخوة المسلمين تعبر عن عقليات واعية وقلوب محبة...
> ولكن.... وآآآآ من لكن
> هل أنتم تعبرون عن الغالبية من المسلمين؟
> أعتقد أن المسلمين المعتدلين المحبين أصبحوا أقلية بين أغلبية عظمى من المسلمين الذين يتبنون الكراهية والعنف منهجا لحياتهم




السلام على من اتبع الهدى


اظن ان اغلبية الردود عكس موضوعك فمن أين أتيت انت بهذه الأحصائية


----------



## Moony34 (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى الغرب*



اسكندرانى قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> 
> اظن ان اغلبية الردود عكس موضوعك فمن أين أتيت انت بهذه الأحصائية




أتيت بهذه الإحصائية من الواقع المر الذي يعيشه المسيحيون في المنطقة العربية


----------



## كهرمانة بغداد (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى الغرب*



Moony34 قال:


> أتيت بهذه الإحصائية من الواقع المر الذي يعيشه المسيحيون في المنطقة العربية


صحيح كلامك اخي العزيز
هنالك مضايقات من بعض المسلمين المتعصبين
لكن هذا ان دل على شئ فهو يدل على فكرهم الخاطئ
والتقصير هنا منهم وليس بالدين الاسلامي
نحن المسلمين متئلمين جدا عن الصورة التي يحاول نقلها
الخارجين عن حدود ديننا ووضعوا ديننا في هذة الصورة المشوهة بين اصحاب الديانات الاخرى
بس رغم هذا احنا المسلمين نبقى نحترمكم ونعزكم لان قبل منكون متمسكين بديانات فنحن بالنهاية كلنا انسان وديننا الانسانية
تحياتي لك عزيزي


----------



## Moony34 (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى الغرب*



كهرمانة بغداد قال:


> صحيح كلامك اخي العزيز
> هنالك مضايقات من بعض المسلمين المتعصبين
> لكن هذا ان دل على شئ فهو يدل على فكرهم الخاطئ
> والتقصير هنا منهم وليس بالدين الاسلامي
> ...





ولكي أيضا خالص تحياتي...
للأسف هذا البعض الذي تتحدثين عنه أصبح كثيرا جدا


----------



## كهرمانة بغداد (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن*



Moony34 قال:


> ولكي أيضا خالص تحياتي...
> للأسف هذا البعض الذي تتحدثين عنه أصبح كثيرا جدا


*ربما تجدة كثيرا بسبب كثرة شيوعة في وسائل الاعلام
والتي تكثر من ذكر المتطرفين الاسلاميين
او رربما جميع من قابلتهم كانوا مسلمين متعصبين فلم 
تأتي لك الفرصة في التعرف عن من هم المسلمين الحقيقيين
اخي الفاضل ان العدد الكثير من هذا النوع من المسلمين ربما يمثل مليون او ثلاثة ولنزيدها اربعة ملايين هل نستطيع ان نجعل هذة الفئة تمثل ملايين من المسلمين منتشرين في انحاء العالم
مشكلتنة دائما بكل شئ ليس فقط في الدين شخص واحد يوثر على الاكثرية ويصبح ناطق باسمهم
وفي النهاية اجدد محبتي لكم وخالص احترامي لدينكم ومعتقداتكم وان لم اتفق معها*​


----------



## peace_86 (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن*



> طيب ما إحنا يوميا بنتشتم في الجرائد الحكومية وفي التليفزيون الحكومي وفي كتب المدارس الحكومية...
> وعموما علشان منخرجش عن الموضوع الأساسي نرجع لقصة الأغلبية المتعصبة والأقلية المعتدلة وأنا باتكلم عن المسلمين في مصر... إنت إيه رأيك مش شايف معايا إن أغلبية المسلمين أصبحوا متعصبين ويتمنون خروج المسيحيين من مصر



وليش نروح لبعيد ؟
مهو القرآن في سورة الفاتحة إللي يرددها المسلمين 5 مرات يومياً ..
غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين آمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
راحت فين الآية دي ؟؟؟

عموماً اشكر الاخ سليمان على مواضيعه الحلوة


----------



## qataria (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن*



peace_86 قال:


> وليش نروح لبعيد ؟
> مهو القرآن في سورة الفاتحة إللي يرددها المسلمين 5 مرات يومياً ..
> غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين آمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> راحت فين الآية دي ؟؟؟
> ...



يــا peace_86

الله خلقنا

اعطاك الصحه والعافيه ... اعطاك النعمه ... اعطاك كل شي 

الله وجدنا في الدنيا ليش علشان وشو ؟؟ مو علشان نعبده 

احنا في هالدنيا بنموت ولا ماراح نموت 

يمكن بكره نموت يمكن اللي بعده 

الله هو القادر على كل شي 

يا بيس بعد سنه سنتين ثلاث يمكن بعد دقيقه ماندري نموت 

وبنروح القبر وبياتي يوم القيامه وسيحاسبنا الله على افعالنا 

والذي امن بالله الذي خلقه وعبده يستحق مثل الذي لم يؤمن بالله 

هل تظن انهم لايستحقون غضب الله عليهم 

هل تظن انهم يستحقون الجنه ونعيمها 

===

يابيس 

انا ادري انت تريد الراحه تريد السلام لاتريد قتل <<< انت اهني تحب نفسك ولاتحب الله 

وراح تشوف القتل مو بس من المسلمين من اي شخص او من اي ديانه ثانيه 

وهاذي اخر الدنيا وذكرت في حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ان اخر الزمن سيكون هناك هرج ومرج اي قتال حتى ان الذي بيقاتل ماراح يعرف هاذا من اي دين او ماذا فعل لكن بيقتله بدون سبب 

وبذكرك بشي انت مو عايش في الجنه  

===

ولصاحب الموضوع 

احب اقولك ان احنا نحب كل الاديان في بلادنا كثير مسيحين مانقول لهم شي 

يشتغلون ,,, يدرسون ,,

يستانسون عادي حالهم حالنا ,, وحتى يصلون احنا كان عندنا خدامه تروح عادي نخليها تروح تصلي

بس ماظن في كنيسه لان ولامره شفت هالمكان بس عندنا مكان يصلون فيه المسيحين بس ماعرف وشو هاي يسمونه 

بس حاليا في كنيسه في بلدنا على ماعتقد

وحتى لما كانت بالكويت خدامتنا تقول كانت تروح تصلي بالكنيسه عادي

===

مع احترامي


----------



## peace_86 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن*

بجد أختي القطرية أحرجتونا بكلامكم الحلو ..
أنا آسف إذا زعلتكم بأي كلمة ..
لكن جد أنا كل يوم أندب حظي .. واقول : أنا ليش عايش حياتي كمسلم ليش ليش ليش؟؟؟؟
كيف أخبر أمي وأبوي إني تحولت مسيحي ..
كيف أخبر أهلي.. أصحابي... جيراني...
كيف كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والله بصراحة يا أخيت أنا فعلاً تعبت ..
طفشت ومليت من الأذان إللي أسمع خمس مرات يومياً ..
أشهد أن محمد رسول الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أنا هني أوقف وأصرخ وأقول : يا الكذاب.. من وقص عليك وقالك إنو رسول الله ..

تعبت يا القطرية.. فعلاً ..

أو تدرين؟
إقرأي قصتي في منتدى الشهادات .. وشكراً
وآسف على خروجي من الموضوع


----------



## amali (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن*



peace_86 قال:


> بجد أختي القطرية أحرجتونا بكلامكم الحلو ..
> أنا آسف إذا زعلتكم بأي كلمة ..
> لكن جد أنا كل يوم أندب حظي .. واقول : أنا ليش عايش حياتي كمسلم ليش ليش ليش؟؟؟؟
> كيف أخبر أمي وأبوي إني تحولت مسيحي ..
> ...



يا استاذ اتقي الله 

هو اللي بيرتد عن الاسلام بيبقى بيتكلم زيك كدة ؟؟

و عن الصلوات الخمس على الاقل بتنظف نفسك 5 مرات في اليوم :smile02

كفاية تدليس و كذب كفاية 

تذكر يا استاذ انك ستموت وستعاقب على كل شئ فعلته


----------



## peace_86 (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن*

قصدك أتوسخ خمس مرات يومياً ..
ههههههههه .. أمزح لا تزعلي ..

على كل حال.. ردي كان موجه للأخت القطرية


----------



## qataria (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن*



peace_86 قال:


> بجد أختي القطرية أحرجتونا بكلامكم الحلو ..
> أنا آسف إذا زعلتكم بأي كلمة ..
> لكن جد أنا كل يوم أندب حظي .. واقول : أنا ليش عايش حياتي كمسلم ليش ليش ليش؟؟؟؟
> كيف أخبر أمي وأبوي إني تحولت مسيحي ..
> ...



*لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله 

وحقا لا اله الا الله 

وفعلا محمد هو رسول الله  

وياخوي بيس المفروض تحمد ربك انك ولدت مسلم بدل ماتقول اتوسخ خمس مرات 

وتقول ياكذاب  

كيف تجرأت وتقول هالكلام انت مافيك ذرة ايمان وانت بالاسم كنت مسلم !! 

 وراح اجاوبك ليش تعبت لانك ماشي في طريق غلط 

اشركت بالله الذي خلقك وخلق النبي عيسي عليه السلام

والنبي عيسى عليه السلام بشر رسول راح يرجع في اخر الزمان وسيقتل االدجال وبيموت 

اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر 

ويوم القيامه راح تشوف من الحق 

استغفر الله يابيس قبل فوات الاون 

(والله لي فات الفوت ماينفع الصوت) 

الله يهديك

مع احترامي  *


----------



## أرزنا (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*

سلام المسيح:
أنا أشكر الجميع على مشاركتهم وبالفعل لقد استفدت منها* ( أتمنى أن تقرؤا مسلم سني سقط لا وألف لا في المنتدى العام)*


----------



## peace_86 (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*

شكراً قطرية..
وجهة نظرك.. وأحترمها إحترام شديد..
لكن.. أنا لي آراء .. ما أقدر أقولها..
أخاف تنزعجين منها.. لكن ميخالف.. يجي يوم ونتناقش فيه


----------



## كهرمانة بغداد (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*

*اخ peace_86
قرأت موضوعك في قسم الشهادات
وبالحقيقة اراك انسان تائة (اسفة لا اقصد الاهانة)
قلت انك كنت مسلم سني وعندما اختلط بالشيعة
وجدت ان هذا المذهب يلائمك ولم تبقى علية لانك كنت تخاف من عائلتك
كنت تمارسة فقط عندما تسافر
والان اعتنقت المسيحية وايضا ترى ان هذة الديانة تلائمك
ولكن هل تستطيع مصارحة اهلك بهذا الامر
لقد قلت انك اصبحت شيعي ولم يعرف اهلك وكنت تخبأهذا الامر فكيف
اذا عرفوا انك غيرت الدين بأكملة
بصراحة اجد كلامك غير منطقي هل لديك الجرأة الان في اخبار اهلك
ام انك سوف تبقى تكذب وتخفي دينك
بهذة الحالة لن ترتاح ابدا وسط دين خفي في داخلك ودين امام الناس
نصيحة لك مني واعتبرها من اخت لك
اترك نفسك بلا دين ولفترة وأقرأ عن الاديان من علماء دين اسلام او مسيح
وليس اشخاص لا يمثلون دينهم
ابحث في كل دين واختر الدين الملائم لك وحينها واجة اهلك بدين وان لم يوافقوك
المهم ان ترتاح في النهاية من مسألة ممارسة الدين خفيا"
اتمنالك الموفقية ويارب ترتاح من الي انتة بية​*وحينما تختار الدين


----------



## islam4all (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*

*انا لا اتمنى خروج المسيحين من مصر 
ولكن من يسيئ للمسلمين فيلزم معاقبتة للاساءة للنبى ص
فنحن لم نسئ لكم او نسب دينكم بل ننقضكم فى افكاركم و معتقداتكم بدون اى سب
و لو كنتم فعلا مؤمنين لما سببتم المسلمين و انتم تعيشون معهم فى نفس الارض
انا احترم كل الاخوة المسيحين الذين يحترمون الاسلام
فانا افتخر بانى اسكن فى مكان بة مسلمين و مسيحين و كلنا جيران فى السكن و الوطن و الدين لله
اعبد ما شئت ولكن لا تسب من شئت 
ان كنت مخطئ فليصوبنى احدكم
شكرا
سلام عليكم*


----------



## عبد الحميد (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*

شوف أنا أريد أن يبقى المسلمين لأننا نحبهم والله أمرنا بذلك والحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام

وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفو


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*



هريسة قال:


> احنا عايزين نعيش بسلام
> و الدليل عندما دخل الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم مكة المكرمة
> قال لاهلها" اذهبوا فانتم الطلقاء"


عارف قال كدة ليه علشان كانوا رجاله ومفيش فيهم حريم يجوزهم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبد الحميد (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*

لا مشكلة المهم أن يبقى المسيحيين  ول يذبو إلى الغرب لأننا نحبهم يا ذكي
الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام
وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفو


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*



عبد الحميد قال:


> شوف أنا أريد أن يبقى المسلمين لأننا نحبهم والله أمرنا بذلك والحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام
> 
> وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفو


شعوبا وقبائل لتتعارفوا 
ام
للتتعاركوا  و(انظر حولك )
كل اماكن الحروب مسليمون وبسبب المسليمون
اخرهم الفلسطينيين
قبلهم اللبنانيين
المغاربه
الجزائرين
كفايه كده علشان هما كتييييييييييييييييير
نسيت اقول لك المصريين
مثال ( الكشح والعياط ) بلاش الاسكندريه علشان مجنون
تحياتى


----------



## عبد الحميد (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*

ما قصدك
أنا مغربي لا نكره الجزائريين  لدي صديق جزائري أحبه دئما
بالنسبة لفلسطين فاليهود هم السبب لأنهم احتلو فلسطين
وكذلك للبنان

هل أنت ترضى بشخص أن يحتل مدينتك 
أجب
وإذا فعل مذا ستفعل أنت 
يالله أجب وإلا أنت نذل امام الجميع


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*



عبد الحميد قال:


> ما قصدك
> أنا مغربي لا نكره الجزائريين  لدي صديق جزائري أحبه دئما
> بالنسبة لفلسطين فاليهود هم السبب لأنهم احتلو فلسطين
> وكذلك للبنان
> ...


شكرا على اسلوبك المحمدى
شتمتنى بدون فهم منك
اشكرك للمره الثانيه على سبك لى بقولك( نذل )
وانت لم تفهم الاجابه على سوالك
وجاوبت باجابه دليل انك لم تقرا مشاركتك ومشاركتى
رجاء اعادة القراءه ثانيا
وبلاش اسلوب المحمديين هذا
اه
نسيت اشكرك للمره الثالثه على سبك لى 
تحياتى


----------



## عبد الحميد (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*

لا شكرا على واجب 
أنا لا أسب أحد  يالله أريد  ردك فقط لأني أتيت بدليل وشكرا أنت لمعاملتك بطريقتك الخاصة


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*



عبد الحميد قال:


> لا شكرا على واجب
> أنا لا أسب أحد  يالله أريد  ردك فقط لأني أتيت بدليل وشكرا أنت لمعاملتك بطريقتك الخاصة


لاذلت تتعمد عدم الفهم
هل الفلسطينيون محتلون ( غزه ) من الفلسطينيون ( حماس وفتح )
هل الجزائريون محتلون الجزائر من ( جبهه الانقاذ )
هل الفلسطينيون ( فتح الاسلام ) بتوع مخيم نهر البارد اللبنانيون محتلون لبنان منهم
حتى تقوم هذة المعارك والانفجارات
تحياتى 
نسيت اشكرك على سبك لى بنذل فى المشاركه السابقة


----------



## عبد الحميد (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*

نعم فلسطين محتلة أرض أرضها
أجب عن سؤالي
هل تحب أن تحتل أرضك يا ذكي؟
نسيت لا شكرا على واجب


----------



## عبد الحميد (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*

المهم ساذهب إلى المسجد


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*



عبد الحميد قال:


> المهم ساذهب إلى المسجد


ادهب زى ما انت عاوز 
بس وانت فى المسجد قول للامام ان يقول لكم موعظه حسنه
ولا يتجعله يسب فى النصارى 
علشان دى خطيه المسيح له كل المجد فى اخر الزمان وعندما ياتى 
ليجازى كل واحد حسب اعمالة والصالح يروج الجنه والطالح يروح النار
ممكن تفكره بكدة
تحياتى


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*



عبد الحميد قال:


> نعم فلسطين محتلة أرض أرضها
> أجب عن سؤالي
> هل تحب أن تحتل أرضك يا ذكي؟
> نسيت لا شكرا على واجب



لازلت متعمد ان لا تفهم اجابتى
سوف اقوم بشرحا واحدة واحدة
غزه وهى مدينه فلسطينيه بها معارك طاحنه 
بين حركتى فتح وحماس ( الاسلاميتين )
جبه الانقاذ بالجزائر تغتال وتفجر فى الجزائريين
اين الارض المحتله اذا
وماذا تقصد بالارض المحتله
تحياتى


----------



## peace_86 (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*

الأخت كهرمانة بغداد..
أختي أنا حالياً أخفي ديني عن أهلي..
وقد قال يسوع رب المجد : من أنكرني أمام الناس .. سأنكره أمام أبي الذي في السماء
لهذا أنا أحاول بقدر الإمكان ألا أنكره
وبعدين أنا لا أكذب على أهلي!
أي إنهم لم يسألوني إن كنت مسيحياً أو مسلماً لأنكر هذا أو أصارح به؟
لكن الشيعة.. تجيز التقية
وإنتي عراقية وعارفة أكيد
إنو الشيعة عندهم التقية مبدأ أساسي ومهم في مذهبهم
لذلك أنا إستخدمت التقية مع أهلي لمن كنت شيعي في وسط سني
وكان هذا مسبب لي صراع داخلي
أحياناً كنت أبكي وكنت أقول:
يارب... لو كانت الشيعة هي الصح.. فليأتيني الحسين في حلم ليخبرني إنني على حق
لكن لا إجابة!!!!!
لكني مازلت شيعياً ..

وبعد فترة (كما هو في إختباري) حينام عرفت يسوع رب المجد
عرفته من قلبي.. ومن روحي.. ومن عقلي..
ربما ستقولين: أن جميع المتنصرين يقولون رأينا يسوع في الحلم..
لكن أنا عن نفسي لم أره أمام عيني..
لكن أمام قلبي..
وأنا الآن سعيد جداً في حياتي..
لكن فقط أريد أن أتعمد.. فقط التعميد وسأرتاح كلياً

مواقف تحصل معي في الأونة الأخيرة:
أصلي هذه الصلاة دائماً -قبل النوم وبعد النوم سواءاً في الليل أو في القيلولة- وأقول:
*ياسيدي وربي وإلهي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح.. شكراً لأنك فديتنا بدمك الطاهر على الصليب..
شكراً لأنك أحببتني كل هذا الحب يا إلهي ..
شكراً يا الله.. يايسوع.. شكراً لك
أنا خاطئ في حياتي.. وأحتاج لمغفرتك..
مغفرتك فقط..
أرجوك سامحني على خطاياي التي أفعلها في هذه الدنيا الفانية..*

وبعدها أشعر وكأن يسوع له المجد يقول لي: *غفرت لك*
والله العظيم يا أختي صدقيني..
أقسم برب الكعبة أني أشعر بأنه يقول لي ذلك..
مش عارف ليش...


وبعدها أتمم صلاتي بـ :
*شكراً لأنك غفرت لي..*


صدقيني يا أختي..
*أن المسيحية هي الجنة التي يتمناها كل إنسان*


----------



## qataria (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*



peace_86 قال:


> الأخت كهرمانة بغداد..
> أختي أنا حالياً أخفي ديني عن أهلي..
> وقد قال يسوع رب المجد : من أنكرني أمام الناس .. سأنكره أمام أبي الذي في السماء
> 
> ...




*قال الله تعالى : وقالت اليهود والنصارى نحن أبناء الله وأحباؤه ، قل فلم يعذبكم بذنوبكم ، بل أنتم بشر ممن خلق ، يغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء ولله ملك السماوات والاَرض وما بينهما وإليه المصير . يا أهل الكتاب قد جاءكم رسولنا يبين لكم على فترة من الرسل أن تقولوا ما جاءنا من بشير ولا نذير ، فقد جاءكم بشير ونذير والله على كل شيَ قدير . المائدة 18 ـ 19*

*قال تعالى: (وقالوا لن يدخل الجنّة إلاّ من كان هودا أو نصارى تلك أمانيهم قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين(111)بلى من أسلم وجهه لله وهو محسن فله أجره عند ربّه ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون(112) وقالت اليهود ليست النّصارى على شيء وقالت النّصارى ليست اليهود على شيء وهم يتلون الكتاب كذلك قال الّذين لا يعلمون مثل قولهم فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا يختلفون(113)  ) البقرة *


----------



## fakhry2010 (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*

*الاخوه المسلمين بيقولو انهم بيصلو 5 مرات ويعملو الوضاء بتاعهم يغسلو ارجلهم وايديهم وانفهم وازنهم طيب وباقى اعضاء الجسم الى هى لازم تبقى طاهره كمان والمياه لا تطهر المياه الزى تطهر الزى تكون يحل عليها روح الله القدس يبقى استحمو عشان بصراحه معود ش طايق اعيش فى مصر بسبب روائح فم المسلم ولا جسمه ياى ياى يععععععععععع  النظافه من الايمان ولا ايه :beee::beee:*


----------



## i m muslima (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*



fakhry2010 قال:


> *الاخوه المسلمين بيقولو انهم بيصلو 5 مرات ويعملو الوضاء بتاعهم يغسلو ارجلهم وايديهم وانفهم وازنهم طيب وباقى اعضاء الجسم الى هى لازم تبقى طاهره كمان والمياه لا تطهر المياه الزى تطهر الزى تكون يحل عليها روح الله القدس يبقى استحمو عشان بصراحه معود ش طايق اعيش فى مصر بسبب روائح فم المسلم ولا جسمه ياى ياى يععععععععععع  النظافه من الايمان ولا ايه :beee::beee:*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

يا استاذ انت اصلا لا تعرف فرائض الوضوء ........:

لماذا اذن تتحدث عن شئ وانت لا تعرفه:thnk0001::thnk0001:

وبعدين الحمد لله نحن نتوضا ونصلي 

و انتم لماذا تصلون من غير وضوء ؟؟؟؟


----------



## كهرمانة بغداد (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*



peace_86 قال:


> الأخت كهرمانة بغداد..
> أختي أنا حالياً أخفي ديني عن أهلي..
> وقد قال يسوع رب المجد : من أنكرني أمام الناس .. سأنكره أمام أبي الذي في السماء
> لهذا أنا أحاول بقدر الإمكان ألا أنكره
> ...


*تحية وسلام لك مجددا اخي العزيز
انتة تقول انك لاتكذب على اهلك
طيب لماذا تخفي دينك؟؟ مازلت تعتقد ان هذا الطريق الصحيح
..ولا قدر الله ان اهلك قد اصابهم الشك فيك فأذا سألوك هل ستقول الحقيقة ام تكذب؟..

عزيزي احب ان اوضح لك امرا ان الحسين لم يكن شيعيا 
حتى يظهر لك في الحلم ويقول لك انك على حق
الحسين مسلم وكان  يدافع عن الاسلام وليس من اجل الشيعة او السنة

عزيزي لا يهمني ان تكون مسلما او مسيحيا هذا شئ عائد لك
المهم انت سعيد في حياتك الان واتمنى لك البهجة الدائمة
ولكن هل قرأت عن الديانة المسيحية كثيرا ام سوى امور سطحية

ولكن اتمنى منك شيئا" اخيرا ان تحترم الدين الاسلامي
ليس فقط من اجل انة دينك السابق لكن احتراما وتقديرا لشعور عائلتك
من اجل ان لاتفقد عائلتك


تقبل تحياتي*


----------



## peace_86 (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*

*شكراً كهرمانة على على كلامك الجميل..
أنا أعيش في السعودية..
ومن عائلة سعودية..
كيف تريدين مني أن أقول لأهلي: هلا بالحلوين.. انا صرت مسيحي

يعني معقول؟ طيب حد الردة وش راح أسوي فيها؟
إنت حطي نفسك مكاني.. لو تنورتي للمسيحية-بنعمة الرب- هل راح تصارحي أهلك؟
يمكن تقولي: أيوا.. أهم شي حالتي نفسية تكون مرتاحة

لكن لو تشوفي وضعي في البيت...
والمحيط إللي أعيش فيه؟؟؟ عائلة مسلمية سنية في بلد مسلم بحت
لا يستطيع الشخص أن يقول حتى: حكم الإسبال غير لائق في عصورنا القرن الـ21 ..
فما بالك بشخص خرج عن الإسلام؟؟؟
لا وفوق هذا صار مسيحي؟؟ أو نصراني عابد مسيح على قولتهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يقتلونني..
عادي.. خليني أنقتل.. مش مشكلة
لكن هل ترضين-وإنتي أختي في الإنسانية- أن تكون سمعة أهلي غير جيدة..
ويأشروا عليهم ليقولوا: شوفوا إبنهم اللي صار كافر وذبحوه...

أنا ما أسمح إن أحد يغلط على أمي وابويه.. وحتى لو كنت ميت
صح ولا أنا غلطان؟


وياريت لو تقرأي معي الكتاب المقدس يومياً ..
سأقرأه أنا حتى أتوسع أكثر في ايماني الجديد إللي ما صارله سنة..
وإقرأيه إنتي حتى تعرفي ماهي المسيحية؟

سلام ونعمة..*


----------



## كهرمانة بغداد (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*

*انا ايضا اشكرك على حوارك الهادئ
والذي قل ما نرى في هذا المنتدى حوار اسلامي مسيحي يسودة الاحترام

المشكلة انك من السعودية وهذا ما سيسبب لك مشاكل عديدة
عذرا لا تأخذ كلامي هذا من ناحية التقليل من شأن السعودية لكن
لانة بلد اسلامي من الدرجة الاولى ومكان ولادة رسول الاسلام
يعني انت سعودي مسيحي حالة شاذة

انا لو غيرت ديني فأعتقد انني سوف لا اواجة مثل مشاكلك
وربما يعود هذا الى العائلة فعائلتي منفتحة وليست متعصبة في امور الاديان 
وسبب ثاني انة البلد الذي اعيش فية متنوع الاديان 

طيب بكونك الان تعيش وسط عائلة مسلمة
فأكيد تمارس الدين الاسلامي الى الان بحكم خوفك من ردة فعل عائلتك لو علمت انك 
مسيحي..لكن بصراحة المسألة اصبحت معقدة لدي
ولا استطيع استيعابها انتة الان مسيحي ولكنك تمارس شعائر الاسلام
طيب انت تخاف على عائلتك من كلام الناس 
لكن الى متى سوف يستمر الوضع هكذا
اكيد سوف يأتي يوم ويعلمون يعني بكل الاحوال انت امرك راح يكون مفضوح
ان لم يكن اليوم فغد
لقد وضعت نفسي مكان فوجدت نفسي بلا دين محدد يعني انت ترضي عائلتك 
بدين متخلي عنة
وترضي ربك بدين بقلبك
طيب لماذا لاتسافر بأي حجة شغل او دراسة ربما سيكون ذلك افضل لك
في ممارسة دينك الجديد

عزيزي اكيد لا ارضى ان تكون سمعة اهلك غير جيدة
لكن حكم المرتد لم يذكر اي نصح صريح في القران يثبت قتل المرتد
بمعنى اخر لم يكن عذاب دنيوي بل عذاب في الاخرة

قال تعالى ((ومن يرتد منكم عن دينة فيمت وهو كافر فأولئك حبطت اعمالهم في الدنيا والاخرة 
واولئك اصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون))
ذكر الله سبحانة وتعالى انة تحبط اعمالة في الدنيا لكن لم يذكر اقتلوة

ونص قراني اخر يقول
((وقل الحق من ربك فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر))
عزيزي الان نحن مسلمين او مسيحيين لم تتسنى لنا فرصة في اختيار ديننا لاننا 
متمسكين بدين بالوراثة
طيب كيف سيخدم الشخص دينة ان كان هو غير مقتنع بة
يعني ابسط مثال انت
ماذا كنت ستفيد الدين الاسلامي ربما ستسئ لة اكثر من خدمتة 
لانك غير مقتنع بتعاليمة 
اما حديث الرسول محمد ((صلى الله علية وسلم((
من بدل دينة فأقتلوة
ففي ظهور الاسلام كان يحيط بة المخاطر من كل جهة وكان البعض
يدخل الاسلام من اجل التجسس علية واكثر الذين كانوا يخرجون من الاسلام
لابد انهم سيكونون من محاربين الاسلام بهذة الحالة قتلهم كان ليس مجرد انهم
مرتدين عن الاسلام لكن لانهم معتدين على الاسلام فهل يسكت عليهم

عزيزي قرأت بعض من الكتاب المقدس
لكنني كلما قرأت القران زاد ايماني بهذا الدين واقتنعت اكثر بمبادئة
سلام وتحية لك​*


----------



## peace_86 (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*

*شكراً عزيزتي كهرمانة..
ليت الكل يتحدث كما تتحدثين أنتي
إذن هل تعرفين اي شي عن هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر؟
إن عرفتي .. ستشفقين على حالتي..
وربما ستبكين..

بالنسبة للأهل..
الإيمان المسيحي لم يطلب مني أن اصلي في وسط الشارع..
فقد قال: لتكن صلاتك لله..
إي لله فقط.. أصلي دائماً في غرفتي 4 مرات أو 6 مرات حسب المقدرة..
وأخرج من الغرفة كأي شخص عادي.. إن قالوا لي ماذا كنت تفعل..
أجيب بأي شيء: أبدل ملابسي.. أقرأ كتاب.. أذاكر للجامعة.. وهكذا..

وأنا أصلا من قبل تعرفي على المسيح كنت أصلي الصلاة الإسلامية في الغرفة وحدي
لم أحب يوماً أن أصلي في الصالون أو المجلس..
كنت أرى أن الصلاة في الخلوة.. تكون أفضل وأريح..

لكن المشكلة التي مازلت أعاني منها .. هي صلاة الجمعة..
فأنت تعرفين.. الجمعة وما أدراك ما الجمعة..
وكذلك صوم رمضان..
أمور كثيرة أقوم بها كذباً أمام أهلي..
ولكن هناك امور أكثر.. لا حاجة لي بأن أكذب عليها ..
فأنا أقول دائما" : لا إله إلا الله.. وهي كلمة عادية..
تقال في كلا الحالتين.. مسلماً كنت أو مسيحياً ..
أم التتمة.. ففيها إختلاف..
لذلك أنا دائماًُ ما أذكر الجملة فقط..
وأنتي تقولين أنه لابد أن يأتي يوم ليعرف أهلي إني تحولت..
تخوفيني بصراحة.. أشعر وكأنه قد حصل معك أمر ما..
أو من أحد معارفك..
لكن أنا عن نفسي.. سأخبرهم مايجري معي بالضبط..
ليس اليوم  ولا غد..
لكن حينما يطلب مني المسيح ذلك..

إختي العزيزة.. ماذا وجدتي في المسيحية حتى ترفضيها؟
أنتظر ردودك.. فالمسيحية هي الجنة..
وتذكري أنك كإمرأة قد تعرضت لسلب الحقوق بشكل كبير لإتجاهك للإسلام ..


وشكراً لك على حسن الحوار..*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*



peace_86 قال:


> *شكراً عزيزتي كهرمانة..
> ليت الكل يتحدث كما تتحدثين أنتي
> إذن هل تعرفين اي شي عن هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر؟
> إن عرفتي .. ستشفقين على حالتي..
> ...



اخوي ( بيس ) :
بصراحه انا قريت كلامك و انت بصراحه ابوضع لا تُحسد عليه مثل ما يقولون

لأني مريت بحاله مثل حالتك تقريباً و حاس فيك 


اخوي بيس , منو اقرب واحد لك من اهلك ؟


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*

*انا اقولك ان المسلمين ما يتمنوا اننا نغادر 
لان احنه اللي مشرفيهم و احنة الشي النظيف اللي موجود بيناتهم يعني المسيحيين يجملوهم*​


----------



## peace_86 (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*

هلا عاشق الحق..
أقرب شخص بالنسبة لي.. هو أخوي و ولد خالي..

إذا تقدر تساعدني اكون لك مشكور ..

وشكراً عزيزي


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*



peace_86 قال:


> هلا عاشق الحق..
> أقرب شخص بالنسبة لي.. هو أخوي و ولد خالي..
> 
> إذا تقدر تساعدني اكون لك مشكور ..
> ...



كلام حلو 

انت قلتهم عن موضوعك و له للحين ؟؟؟؟

و اشلون مستوى ثقتك فيهم ( بصراحه ) ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*

و ان بغيت اخوي ( بيس ) :
تقدر تراسلني على ايميلي : the_QuietBeast_18@hotmail.com

علشان تاخذ راحتك اكثر بلكلام

و دمت بخير


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*

اخي بيس انا من راي لا تقول لهم ترا و الله انا سمعت قصص المتنصرين و كيف ان اهلهم عرفوا بتنصرهم و عذبوهم و قالوا للشرطة و شيوخ اتوا للتكلم معهم لا تخلي اي واحد يلعب بمخك و ان تريد تقول لهم فبعد ان تسافر لبلد ثانية مش في السعودية 
بليز دير بالك على نفسك ولا تخلي اي واحديعلب بمخك و يخليك تقول انك متنصر 

ربي معك 
و الله انا دايما اخاف لا اهلك يفتح الكمبيوتر او شي


----------



## كهرمانة بغداد (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*

*السلام عليكم
ارق تحية لك من جديد
عزيزي في الاسلام ايضا نصلي لله
ولكن كنت اقصد انك الان مسيحي لكنك لحد الان لم تتحلل من الاسلام
وبهذة الحالة انت لا نستطيع ادراجك لافي الدين المسيحي ولا الاسلامي

بالنسبة لرمضان لماذا لا تصومة فهل تعتبرة الديانة مسيحية كفرا
او ماذا؟ فلا اجد مشكلة كبيرة في هذا الامر
اما صلاة الجمعة فلا اعرف ان كنت تمارسها دائما مع اهلك ؟لذلك تخاف 
من هذا الامر

اخي ليست المسألة انني مجربة هذا الامر او مثل هذا القبيل
لكنك تخفي شئ لي ببسيط لذلك بكل الاحوال سوف تكشف
عذرا عزيزي لا اريد ارعابك لكن هذة حقيقة ويجب ان تتقبلها وتحذر من الايام القادمة

طيب حاول ان تطرح عليهم هذا الموضوع وتصورة كانة صديق لك قام بتحويل 
دينة ليس لشي لكن ادرس نظرتهم للموضوع وكيف سيتقبلونة
لكن انا باعتقادي كل هذة الامور تعود لنوع الاسرة سواء كانت منفتحة او متعصبة

عزيزي لكل شخص معتقدات واشياء يؤمن بها لا تستطيع اقناعة بما تريد انت
لكني غير متفقة مع المسيحية بأمور الى الان لا استطيع استيعابها
مثل الثالوت والفداء وهما جوهر العقيدة المسيحية

سلبنت حقوقي  من اي ناحية؟؟!!

عزيزي سؤال اخير لماذا تركت الاسلام؟؟

تقبل مني خالص التحيات​*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*



كهرمانة بغداد قال:


> *
> 
> بالنسبة لرمضان لماذا لا تصومة فهل تعتبرة الديانة مسيحية كفرا
> او ماذا؟ فلا اجد مشكلة كبيرة في هذا الامر
> ...




:new2::new2::new2:


----------



## كهرمانة بغداد (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*



> عزيزتي المسيحيين ما عندهم شي اسمه رمضان فليش يصومة



*
عزيزي اني دا اكلة صوم رمضان حتى اهلة ميشكون بية 
ورمضان مابية شي اذا صامة مو مثل الصلاة راح تأثر لان تناقض كبير بين الصلاتين بالمسيحية والاسلام
اتمنى افتهمتني*



> ما اعرف ليش تشجعيه على ان يقول لهم انه متنصر
> و انتي عارفة هو في بلد سعودي تعرفين يعني شنو بلد سعودي؟؟
> يعني بلد اسلامي بحت
> اذا هو جان خايف يقولهم هو شيعي فكيف الان هو مسيحي
> ...


*
اني ما كتلة يكللهم لاهلة لان اعرف هواي مسلمين يطبقون حكم المرتد والي بصراحة
حكم المرتد ما لكيت الة اي تفسير بالقران
بس كتلة اطرح عليهم الموضوع وكأنة صديق الك تنصر يعني بس يقيس نبضهم 
ويشوف شلون راح يتقبلون *​


----------



## فدائي السلام (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن يذهب المسيحيون الى ا*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ارد على موضوعك يا خي الدين الاسلامي الدين الوحيد الي وصا بحترام الدينات الاخرى
بل والزم كل من دخل فيه احترام الدينات الاخرى وكذالك المساعدة عند الشدة 
كا الحروب عليهم من الخارجين عن الدوله 
وكذالك نحن في اليمن نمارس العديد من التقاليد نحن والمسيحيين جنب الى جنب
بل ونعتبر انفسنا كشي واحد ما عدا الدين وما نتمنى الا ان نضل اخواان


----------



## أرزنا (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يتمنى المسلمون بأن*

سلام المسيح


qataria قال:


> يــا peace_86
> 
> ===
> 
> ...


 
أولاً :شكرا على مشاركة الجميع....

ثانيا : تحية لأهل الكويت وأنا أؤكد ما قلته عن أن المسيحيين يصلّون في الكويت في مكان خصصه هم للصلاة.


----------

